# Is NASA full of actors?



## pushamaku (Oct 19, 2020)

Always thought this news conference was very telling.

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-08 05:08:27Reaction Score: 10


It is and they are. This one I'm positive on. The amount of circumstantial evidence could kill the entire clan of McLeods.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-08-08 09:01:26Reaction Score: 5


Yes, but military is the first requirement, for obvious reasons.  So they are usually very poor actors.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-08-08 10:36:48Reaction Score: 19


Once you realize this it gets quite hilarious to look at all the content they produce. Then it suddenly becomes clear that it is only the mass delusion that makes people believe in this. The level of cognitive dissonance is so extreme that they get away with blatant bullshit and very primitive acting. Obviously the most telling videos are the clips from the ISS.

The cosmology has been ingrained into the minds of people. The atheistic, materialistic idea of an universe without purpose, where people live a meaningless life, everything is endless, and there is no way out of this sphere. All of these assumptions often make it even difficult for those who call themselves truth seekers to accept the simple truth about the NASA fake.

The good thing is that they make it easy for everyone who really wants to see the truth. That's why this topic is the easiest one to verify, and it is exactly this topic that made it absolutely clear for me with no doubt whatsoever that things aren't right in this world and we are being deceived on a grand scale.

So, if tens of thousands of so called scientists and academics can create a 'scientific' construct that is to a great extent based on nothing but thin air, how can we trust anything?

Majority of the actors involved are indeed low level military personnel, and when you look at their eyes, their insecure laughs and movements, you can see they were born into the deep state structures, and are hopelessly enslaved.

Actually everyone who is into human psychology and behavior can detect all the lies simply based on how the actors behave and talk, especially when you look at the smiles. It's the "I can't really believe they are buying this" smile.

What do you think do they tell these actors to justify this deceit? What's their rationale for lying? Do they beleive they are doing something good?


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2018-08-08 11:13:51Reaction Score: 16




dreamtime said:


> What do you think do they tell these actors to justify this deceit? What's their rationale for lying? Do they beleive they are doing something good?


I believe they are so deeply assimilated that they're not able to disobey their masters with fear (of repercussions) ingrained into their psyche. In other words, they are just useful idiots.


dreamtime said:


> The atheistic, materialistic idea of an universe without purpose, where people live a meaningless life, everything is endless, and there is no way out of this sphere.






*They Want you divided.*
My belief is that we have been separated from the source/god and further divided over the eons, with each split eradicating our memories of who we are.

1. Spirit/soul
2. Physical male/female
3. Race/kingdom/country

Then of course we have the religion, politics, culture, class, sports teams, etc...

This may be sort of a gnostic belief, but given the events we're uncovering in just the past 2-3 centuries, it's starting to really click that we have been lobotomized and reincarnated into this illusion not of our creation.

Now the question is... Was it our choice to do this or is there a sinister force at work here?

I believe this has been the agenda from the beginning of time and space itself and not of our own choosing.

Thoughts?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: LordAverageDate: 2018-08-08 13:29:14Reaction Score: 5


Watch this. Apollo 11 interview.
Or this if you are into the behavioural analysis side


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-08 14:15:41Reaction Score: 1




dreamtime said:


> That's why this topic is the easiest one to verify, and it is exactly this topic that made it absolutely clear for me with no doubt whatsoever that things aren't right in this world and we are being deceived on a grand scale.


Same here.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-08-08 14:41:36Reaction Score: 12




dreamtime said:


> The atheistic, materialistic idea of an universe without purpose, where people live a meaningless life, everything is endless, and there is no way out of this sphere.


that we are "dust in the wind" and "a grain of sand on this crazy mixed up blue ball".

my brother asks me all the time "why does it even matter to you?". it is such a tough answer to give. i think for the most part it's just too fearful for so many people. most know that it's all lies but they insist on completely ignoring it and in fact, they will continue pushing the idea that Trump matters and have no issue arguing about politics on Facebook. it's a real shame. cognitive dissonance is a killer...


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-08 15:36:58Reaction Score: 12


I think a mere consideration of why a globally coordinated fake space program could be required opens up a much clearer picture on so many of the topics we discuss here.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2018-08-08 21:10:58Reaction Score: 10


Cognitive Diss


KorbenDallas said:


> I think a mere consideration of why a globally coordinated fake space program could be required opens up a much clearer picture on so many of the topics we discuss here.


That fact, if true, is chilling... It basically proves all nation states are in collusion with one another and EVERYTHING we are told is a lie.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-08 21:30:01Reaction Score: 5


Well if you look at all those countries comprising the Antarctic treaty, and test their allegiance to the treaty vs. the conflicts against each other they were involved in... it’s not that hard to consider such a collusion possibility.

There are 53 countries in there now, but we only need USA vs. USSR during the Cold War.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-08-08 23:31:53Reaction Score: 1


they look scared of what they found there?


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-08-10 09:43:48Reaction Score: 10


Ever heard of space snorkels? And why they would need them?
How does water collect and drown you in zero G? It is so ridiculous that a backwards Podunk could figure it out.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-08-10 09:48:06Reaction Score: 3


quote of the year:


> "Some smart engineers on the ground were able to figure out, 'Hey! This is a similar diameter to a snorkel that you have for scuba diving,'" Bolinger recalled. "They were able to come up with this ingenious idea.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: LordAverageDate: 2018-08-10 15:45:04Reaction Score: 1




BStankman said:


> Ever heard of space snorkels? And why they would need them?
> View attachment 5771How does water collect and drown you in zero G? It is so ridiculous that a backwards Podunk could figure it out.


This song sums up the whole thing so succinctly. The longer you think about it the more ridiculous it is LOL. Ty for share it's great.


What do you think they do for this type of effect? Pressurised cabin under water? just pure cgi?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-08-10 18:34:38Reaction Score: 1


This kind of NASA stuff is usually CGI where they probably can see the virtual objects they interact with, for example at a screen right next to the camera. Look closely at the behavior of the microphone at 2:30-2:33 and that's all the proof you need.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-10 18:37:26Reaction Score: 0




dreamtime said:


> This kind of NASA stuff is usually CGI where they probably can see the virtual objects they interact with, for example at a screen right next to the camera. Look closely at the behavior of the microphone at 2:30-2:33 and that's all the proof you need.


What are we supposed to be seeing there?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-08-10 18:39:48Reaction Score: 2


the micro merges with the hand. sometimes the technology doesn't get the 3D perspective right.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-10 18:48:38Reaction Score: 0


I don't see it.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-08-10 18:56:28Reaction Score: 1


Even though the micro comes from behind, it goes straight through his hand; and even though the micro should have at least touched the hand, it doesnt change it's direction at all.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-10 19:29:40Reaction Score: 0


Yah, still don't see it.  Looks like it just passes under his hand.  You can see the shadow of his hand on the microphone as it passes under.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-08-10 19:40:41Reaction Score: 0


There are definitely better clips around to show how obviously CGI everything is.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-10 21:31:06Reaction Score: 0




dreamtime said:


> There are definitely better clips around to show how obviously CGI everything is.


Not arguing that, just don't think this one is a good candidate.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-11 01:01:29Reaction Score: 3


I was always wondering why ISS does not have any safety hatches like subs do. Especially when we consider millions of pieces of space trash which are supposedly tracked from earth. 

One thing hitting ISS would kill everyone onboard. 

Unless this is not a concern within a filming studio, of course.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-11 01:08:12Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> I was always wondering why ISS does not have any safety hatches like subs do. Especially when we consider millions of pieces of space trash which are supposedly tracked from earth.
> 
> One thing hitting ISS would kill everyone onboard.
> 
> Unless this is not a concern within a filming studio, of course.


That knife cuts both ways.  

Where are they going to escape to in space at 17,500mph?

Don't confound the argument, which is, why hasn't space debris torn that thin skinned vessel asunder yet? 

Like crow in MST3k upon trying to dig an escape tunnel through a space ship, "hull breach, everybody dies; I even had it underlined!"


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-11 01:10:19Reaction Score: 1




ISeenItFirst said:


> Where are they going to escape to in space at 17,500mph?


They seem to have no issues docking for resupply.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-11 02:48:03Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> They seem to have no issues docking for resupply.


Yeah it's a hard target to hit, but that doesn't make an escape hatch sensible.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-11 03:06:59Reaction Score: 3


Nah, I was not talking about an escape hatch. I meant internal hatches protecting segments of the station in case something happens in the adjacent one. A sub has a bunch inside they have to close when they move to a different section.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-11 03:33:43Reaction Score: 0


Ah that makes more sense.  Some compartmentation.  Dunno.  Assuming it's all real, I can think of 2 reasons.  A hull breach would be either too catastrophic or too quick for it to matter, or there is no way of arranging compartments that keeps all vital systems active in any compartment.  
Interesting thought for sure.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: LordAverageDate: 2018-08-11 03:39:08Reaction Score: 1


Let's not forget some of the amazing maneuvers performed by apollo 11-17 docking with the modules lining things up perfectly in lunar orbit and they did it flawlessly 6 times in a row wew. they probably just have that american quality space technology in the ISS and nothing would ever go wrong with it so who needs good design.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-08-11 04:13:15Reaction Score: 10


i just enjoy that basically all the videos they show are of astronauts squeezing water out of towels or pushing toothpaste and brushing their idiot teeth. ugh, NASA treats us like we're a bunch of morons. which of course, we definitely are but. it's not our fault.

and sidenote, squeezing all that water around that mangled mess of wires that is the ISS. has no one at NASA ever learned to run cable? i'm not allowed to walk into a server room with a cup of coffee, these guys are up there hosing down the first loser of "who can hold their poop the longest". ugh and notice that too, they always wanna talk about pee and poop because "real people wanna know how do these astronauts pee, omg". yeah, us real people dont really care if you are trying to cure cancer or figure out how to i dunno... help humanity with all that F**king money?

and sidenote #7, what the heck are they actually doing up on ISS? honestly, what have they done for mankind? they can't even show me what the weather looks like from up there. man, NASA is weak and people just celebrate them as if they are heroes.


LordAverage said:


> Let's not forget some of the amazing maneuvers performed by apollo 11-17 docking with the modules lining things up perfectly in lunar orbit and they did it flawlessly 6 times in a row wew.


pretty sure they pulled that off with a prototype Atari-2600 controller too. check page 17,387 of that chick's code.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-12 16:01:55Reaction Score: 7


That first video was an hour long and the first 36 minutes were the guys patting each other on the back (literally). Found it interesting that Adam had told the one lady he would tell her a secret after the landing but when publicly asked to share that secret couldn't recall what it was.

As a related aside: it's been my observation that various forms of media (television shows, books, etc.) are often used by TPTB to notify us plebs of the truth without actually disclosing anything. Not sure if they're under some oath to reveal or it they get a chuckle out of telling us to our face (however subtly) that we have no power to stop them.

Anyway, there was a tv show last year (can't remember the name) where a group from the 1950's was sent into space (they thought). It was kind of a soap opera in a spaceship setting and ended with a "murder" where one guy gets shoved out the airlock only to wind up in the warehouse/studio where this "spaceship" is housed. Apparently they were being monitored to see how a crew would operate in space long term and none of the so- called astronauts on board had any idea that they weren't actually in space as all their computer data was manipulated to show what was needed to make them believe they were in space.

I wonder if most of NASA is in that same position. They aren't in space and have only their computer screen data to tell them what's supposedly going on with these launches and landings. There wouldn't need to be a lot of people in on the conspiracy, only the handful actually being filmed in the studio. The base crew would only see data that is streamed to their screens to believe that something real is going on. 

In my humble opinion, all actors are overpaid dancing monkeys that will debase themselves for money and attention. If NASA has actors (and it probably does), the propaganda being spewed is worth the money being paid to keep them quiet about their complicity. Why is it important that we believe a lie of this magnitude?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-12 16:06:39Reaction Score: 16




whitewave said:


> Why is it important that we believe a lie of this magnitude?


This?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-12 16:26:49Reaction Score: 1


Things are the way they are. If we find out that something is not as we originally expected, we go with the evidence. It's called learning. Science is all the time having to admit they were wrong about something and we're given some new truth to accept based on the newfound knowledge. People get used to the new paradigm pretty quickly and go back to Dancing with the Stars. I don't know why the world view would be any different.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bumi.RataDate: 2018-08-20 18:02:00Reaction Score: 2


_Fiscal year 2018 started back on October 1. NASA ended up with a crazy-good $20.7 billion—its highest total since 2009._

NASA have to maintain all their lies at all cost.
Hollywood can do much better with $20.7 billion


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-20 18:07:53Reaction Score: 3


In my opinion maintaining lies costs a fraction of this 20 bil amount. Where the rest of the money really goes we are yet to figure out.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bumi.RataDate: 2018-08-20 18:17:33Reaction Score: 5


IMHO... TPTB is the one that create fiat money, they don't need it. They only want to own and enslave the countries with greater debt.

Just like bank own you through mortgage, loan, credit card, etc.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2018-08-20 19:20:43Reaction Score: 2




Bumi.Rata said:


> IMHO... TPTB is the one that create fiat money, they don't need it. They only want to own and enslave the countries with greater debt.
> 
> Just like bank own you through mortgage, loan, credit card, etc.


And, even if you have no mortgage, government still "owns" you through property taxes.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-20 23:12:26Reaction Score: 3




KorbenDallas said:


> Where the rest of the money really goes we are yet to figure out.


Wasn't cheap inventing Tang or dehydrated ice cream.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-10-03 15:00:08Reaction Score: 5


Michigan astronaut releases music video from space

Enjoy the newest release from ISS Productions:


And here are the profound lyrics:

_Sixteen times around and round, 
the sun comes up the sun goes down
On everybodies lives
The world goes fast as we float slow, the stars above the earth below
We look down to see the sky
And the wind blows, through the window
As the clouds flow, all the world glows
Oceans raged for you and me, out here we orbit peacefully
There's space here for us all
Planet earth's our carousel, to carry on we'd all do well
To answer when she calls
When the winds blow, through the window
And the crowds grow, all the world knows
That the days go so lonely inside
Flying two fifty miles high
But love is all around us and we're all around the world_

_Nations fought and people died, but peace and love will come in time,
We all live out in space
With the end close, as the crowd rose
And the smiles show, that their love flows
But the world turns so slowly sometimes_

_Knowing we can't close our eyes
Flying two fifty miles high_

....

I bet we won't see how that guy arrives today and lands on earth, but hey, who needs real landings when you can get a space song?

Maye we need a ISS thread. Lots of funny things going on that could be documented alongside their story.

In other news: ISS gets a new glovebox:


It's funny how they are always stressing the importance of doing research about what happens with people in space due to gravities' effects on the bones. One would assume by now they know the basics, now that people have been spending so much time up there.


Space Station Research & Technology
Space Station Science Highlights: Week of September 24, 2018


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-10-03 19:32:59Reaction Score: 5


I was randomly asking people to name one invention or discovery astronauts made in space. So far nobody was able to name any 

Sure googling would produce five pretty worthless and pointless ones, but in reality people do not seem to know 

Here they are:

The fragility of the human body - worthless on Earth
Interplanetary contamination - worthless on Earth
Growing crystals for medicine - cancer is still deadly. Ask Joe Biden.
Cosmic rays and dark matter - when was the last time you used the dark matter?
Efficient combustion - worthless on Earth
*Stole from here:* International Space Station saga: musical oranges or didgeridoo that gorilla

*Fun fact: *NASA's total inflation-adjusted costs have been more than *$900 billion  *since its creation in 1958 through 2014.

Anniversary Shows Us that NASA and Space Exploration are Worth Their Costs


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-10-03 19:51:43Reaction Score: 7


At Minute 1 in the video I just posted about the glovebox they said that their experiments need to be enclosed because the particles, fumes or liquids could escape

_"where they might make the astronauts sick or damage the station's sensitive computers and electrical systems"._


Did you hear that, Chris Hadfield?


Ok, nevermind


KorbenDallas said:


> I was randomly asking people to name one invention or discovery astronauts made in space. So far nobody was able to name any


I never in my life heard the sentence "NASA produced some groundbreaking research that will help us with ___"

I would already be content if they could coherently explain what they learned pertaining to their own missions.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-10-03 19:58:49Reaction Score: 2


LOL. The poop is sealed inside a plastic bag and hauled off the next space trash day, Whitson said. When it's too full, astronauts must "put a rubber glove on and pack it down." That's what happens when the ISS toilet is working. When it malfunctions, astronauts will occasionally have to deal with *floating poop*. 


How do astronauts poop in space? NASA astronaut Peggy Whitson explains


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ParacelsusDate: 2018-10-03 20:25:35Reaction Score: 6


Did NASA Cover Up the Truth Behind the Apollo 1 Disaster?
The American Chronicle: How NASA Murdered Gus Grissom
Apollo Astronaut Was Murdered, Son Charges

Gus Grissom is what happens when you put actual engineers and pilots "up there." They publicly insult the aeronautic capabilities and overall build quality of craft. You can't have a "space program" full of skeptics.


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2018-10-04 00:50:53Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> Anniversary Shows Us that NASA and Space Exploration are Worth Their Costs


_Baby foods are more healthful because of astronaut food research.  _

Lol, ok, but I'd wager it's less "healthful".

_Nestlé under fire for marketing claims on baby milk formulas _
_Every Parent Should Know The Scandalous History Of Infant Formula_


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-10-04 10:13:19Reaction Score: 9


Everyone probably knows those, but I just list some of the better videos showing how fake NASA is:




pushamaku said:


> _Baby foods are more healthful because of astronaut food research.  _
> 
> Lol, ok, but I'd wager it's less "healthful".
> 
> ...


Classic parenting mistake: It's only more healthful if you eat it in space. Somewhere in the fine print it probably says "only healthy when not subject to gravity"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-10-04 13:24:18Reaction Score: 6


The Astronuts aren't the best actors in the world and also which is it, toothpaste, swallow or spit!  let water float around, never let water float around. 

Honestly, experiments!  you've gotta be kidding. the only experiment happening is seeing how many billions of $$ can be spent with nobody caring about it.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-10-07 17:26:46Reaction Score: 6


The landing, probably the most dangerous part of being an ISS actor:

Space Station Crew Returns to Earth, Lands Safely in Kazakhstan


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: LordAverageDate: 2018-10-09 11:51:37Reaction Score: 1


I guess one would argue for a simple landing you don't need a more expensive sustained controlled burst or something but that seems a bit silly compared to every other craft i've seen.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-10-11 09:40:25Reaction Score: 5


Astronauts escape malfunctioning rocket

"A capsule carrying the crew of a Russian Soyuz rocket that malfunctioned on lift-off has landed safely in Kazakhstan, Russian media report."


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-10-31 16:35:02Reaction Score: 10



oh the fun they have up there.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-10-31 16:38:10Reaction Score: 9


The guys in charge are probably getting impatient because it's too mind boggling even for them that everyone is buying it. So they make it more obvious every time, but people are not abstaining from believing.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-10-31 16:43:07Reaction Score: 3


her face looks like she's having a hard time experiencing zero gravity...


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2018-11-02 03:48:52Reaction Score: 8




anotherlayer said:


> View attachment 11207
> 
> oh the fun they have up there.


I remember learning a long time ago how expensive it is per pound of stuff you bring up there (without looking it up I seem to remember a figure of around 65k/lb), as rocket fuel doesn't grow on trees. If nothing else, I'm glad to know my tax dollars are being pissed away by shipping extra trash into space.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2018-11-02 14:44:46Reaction Score: 5




trismegistus said:


> I remember learning a long time ago how expensive it is per pound of stuff you bring up there (without looking it up I seem to remember a figure of around 65k/lb), as rocket fuel doesn't grow on trees. If nothing else, I'm glad to know my tax dollars are being pissed away by shipping extra trash into space.


Just wait until they get a drum set up there.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-11-02 15:14:41Reaction Score: 7




milhaus said:


> Just wait until they get a drum set up there.


i noticed the guitar has a pickup/microphone in the sound hole. so... where is his amp?

ugh, so many wires and things to trip over and get your hair caught in. none of this adds up. show me their feet!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2018-11-02 16:41:18Reaction Score: 14




anotherlayer said:


> i noticed the guitar has a pickup/microphone in the sound hole. so... where is his amp?
> 
> ugh, so many wires and things to trip over and get your hair caught in. none of this adds up. show me their feet!


Here, I found the full image


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-11-02 16:48:52Reaction Score: 1




milhaus said:


> Here, I found the full image


lololol. i knew it!


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-11-09 08:13:05Reaction Score: 5


This thing never gets old, lol


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2018-11-09 14:31:19Reaction Score: 11


I have to wonder why NASA bothers putting a lot of this out there.  Pictures I can understand, as that is cheap and easy propaganda.  But why put these bad actors in front of a video camera?  For the "f**k yeah science" crowd that NASA appeals to, they are just repeating the same crap over and over again.  For the "f**k NASA" crowd, every video seems to offer another thread to tug on to unravel the whole NASA myth. This isn't the 70s anymore where taping over the originals is a legitimate excuse, this stuff stays in the ether in perpetuity.

For me, the debate isn't whether or not they are lying (they are), it is what are they covering up by lying? IMO, all these lies seem like too much to hide a simple black budget money funneling scam, or secret space program (militaries/private companies have plenty of money and ways to hide something like this already).   If I had to place a hypothesis it would be that the last time we tried to leave Earth orbit something stopped them and told them to turn around. Whether that "something" came from Earth, Moon, other planets, or other _dimensions_ is debatable.  Now NASA is forced to play in the kiddie pool of lower Earth orbit and low-grav planes, lest they suffer intergalactic consequences.  Perhaps these entities are the history-scrubbers we run up against in this forum...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2018-11-09 15:13:21Reaction Score: 9




trismegistus said:


> I have to wonder why NASA bothers putting a lot of this out there.  Pictures I can understand, as that is cheap and easy propaganda.  But why put these bad actors in front of a video camera?  For the "f**k yeah science" crowd that NASA appeals to, they are just repeating the same crap over and over again.  For the "f**k NASA" crowd, every video seems to offer another thread to tug on to unravel the whole NASA myth. This isn't the 70s anymore where taping over the originals is a legitimate excuse, this stuff stays in the ether in perpetuity.
> 
> For me, the debate isn't whether or not they are lying (they are), it is what are they covering up by lying? IMO, all these lies seem like too much to hide a simple black budget money funneling scam, or secret space program (militaries/private companies have plenty of money and ways to hide something like this already).   If I had to place a hypothesis it would be that the last time we tried to leave Earth orbit something stopped them and told them to turn around. Whether that "something" came from Earth, Moon, other planets, or other _dimensions_ is debatable.  Now NASA is forced to play in the kiddie pool of lower Earth orbit and low-grav planes, lest they suffer intergalactic consequences.  Perhaps these entities are the history-scrubbers we run up against in this forum...


I think the most important thing for them is finding someone willing to play a part the rest of their lives. Ability to lie indefinitely is more important than acting ability.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2018-11-09 15:20:57Reaction Score: 11




trismegistus said:


> I have to wonder why NASA bothers putting a lot of this out there.  Pictures I can understand, as that is cheap and easy propaganda.  But why put these bad actors in front of a video camera?  For the "f**k yeah science" crowd that NASA appeals to, they are just repeating the same crap over and over again.  For the "f**k NASA" crowd, every video seems to offer another thread to tug on to unravel the whole NASA myth. This isn't the 70s anymore where taping over the originals is a legitimate excuse, this stuff stays in the ether in perpetuity.
> 
> For me, the debate isn't whether or not they are lying (they are), it is what are they covering up by lying? IMO, all these lies seem like too much to hide a simple black budget money funneling scam, or secret space program (militaries/private companies have plenty of money and ways to hide something like this already).   If I had to place a hypothesis it would be that the last time we tried to leave Earth orbit something stopped them and told them to turn around. Whether that "something" came from Earth, Moon, other planets, or other _dimensions_ is debatable.  Now NASA is forced to play in the kiddie pool of lower Earth orbit and low-grav planes, lest they suffer intergalactic consequences.  Perhaps these entities are the history-scrubbers we run up against in this forum...


These bad actors in front of a video camera are probably still beneficial: I bet there are, at most, 1/1000 able to point out confusing inconsistencies when viewing them. It's funny how the ability to see stars in space or not progresses with time in the video... lol. Neil looked SO uncomfortable with the question. 

I really feel the same way about the debate here. They are clearly lying, or there wouldn't be as many inconsistencies. I get everyone has a brain fart every now and then, that is not what the pile of evidence against NASA suggests though. Same with most conspiracy flavored theories, circumstantial evidence gets less and less circumstantial as it piles higher and higher. Its funny how courts of law are pre-configured to the point where your circumstantial evidence could be known by the entire public but you're technically safe due to the nature of the evidence. I feel like its one of many built-in ways for the elite to cover their asses when sloppy. 

Secret space pgm's and insidious economics to fund them are essentially a given to me. High level technology has been softly disclosed so well that people just can't believe how far ahead the govt (or mega influential institutions) could possibly be. It's wild how much money NASA spends on getting people to think a certain way when they look up. With how little we hear about it in recent history, I'm interested on what black projects are finding exploring the deepest depths of the ocean...

_@milhaus_ I think that's a really good point, and it makes sense the academic rigmarole involved in making it to the very top like that- even qualifying for selection. You have to be smart, but smart for COMPLETELY different reasons.


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2018-11-09 16:44:22Reaction Score: 8




Casimir said:


> Secret space pgm's and insidious economics to fund them are essentially a given to me. High level technology has been softly disclosed so well that people just can't believe how far ahead the govt (or mega influential institutions) could possibly be. It's wild how much money NASA spends on getting people to think a certain way when they look up.


If NASA lies about their day to day operations this much, what makes you think that "soft disclosure" of high technology isn't also a lie?  No doubt there are things that the military develops that are quite advanced, but does it really move the needle into truly high tech?  I would argue that the military has successfully reverse engineered a UFO and have developed tech like transistors, kevlar, and camouflaging techniques.  However, I think the fundamental tech behind the UFO phenomena (such as near instantaneous travel, the ability to manifest a screen memory, time warp, trans-dimensional communication) are unobtainable by the military no matter how much money they throw at it.



Casimir said:


> With how little we hear about it in recent history, I'm interested on what black projects are finding exploring the deepest depths of the ocean...


If we are running with the framework of "something we don't understand doesn't want us outside Earth orbit," I would also posit that the same goes for the deep ocean.  That being said, I find the depths of the oceans much more fascinating than anything offworld.



milhaus said:


> I think the most important thing for them is finding someone willing to play a part the rest of their lives. Ability to lie indefinitely is more important than acting ability.


Totally agreed there.  Only people that look into these videos with the explicit purpose of peeling apart the lies are going to notice the shoddy acting jobs, its hard to think that the average viewer would assume that NASA is lying whole cloth.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-11-09 17:00:34Reaction Score: 9


Obviously they are making this stuff up. The governing body for NASA goes way up. And it does not stop with NASA. The whole world Space programs are in on it. Which altimately means that all the governments are like a big NFL league where countries are teams.

One of the main questions is obviously “why”? What is out there, which would cause them to create this Space fairytale? What are they hiding?

Additionally, NASA’s movies can not cost too much. What are they really financing with 20 bil a year?


----------



## wizz33 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wizz33Date: 2018-11-10 03:35:34Reaction Score: 1


i think they are a roadblock to stop smart people from looking beyond rocket engines to one of the many anti-gravity solutions, and the CIA is the sword.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-11-10 09:01:39Reaction Score: 1




wizz33 said:


> i think they are a roadblock to stop smart people from looking beyond rocket engines to one of the many anti-gravity solutions, and the CIA is the sword.


Do they really need a space program for that?


----------



## wizz33 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wizz33Date: 2018-11-10 16:58:51Reaction Score: 5


The Lafforgue's Field Propulsion Thruster

it is this simple, they need a diversion that requires years of study to get it somewhat right.
i have been following rockets all my live and know of 5 ways to get to space cheaper than 100m a flight and all where sabotaged in some way


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2018-11-20 20:28:19Reaction Score: 1


Saw this article on Drudge this morning - - thought it would give everyone here a little chuckle.



> “The thing that makes the HI-SEAS site good for [space simulations] is more about the isolation, the lack of visual stimulation, the lack of life outside the habitat,” she said. “Those are all things that the moon and Mars have in common.”


I wonder if we can find any lost looking rovers tooling around the volcanic landscape of Hawaii....


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-11-26 13:45:47Reaction Score: 3



Thanks for informing me that it's real.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-11-26 15:35:48Reaction Score: 7




dreamtime said:


> View attachment 13015
> Thanks for informing me that it's real.


When you have to preface your tweet with "this is real"... This goes well with Elon Musk's quote "It looks so fake because it's real".


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-11-26 20:06:40Reaction Score: 6




anotherlayer said:


> When you have to preface your tweet with "this is real"... This goes well with Elon Musk's quote "It looks so fake because it's real".


When I look at it from their perspective, they are doing a remarkable job at keeping the secret to themselves. Some Freudian slips come through though, that's human nature.

Down deeply they want to inform their fellow humans, and this is the way it comes out, as it is suppressed. They have an internal monologue "So does this look real to others? It looks fake.", and in that tweet Gerst answers his own monologue with "Yes, this is real.", as he feels the need to justify his own doubts, and thus a lie slips through.

Those quotes show a small part of their own internal reasoning, which they try to avoid as much as possible.


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2018-11-26 20:20:27Reaction Score: 1




dreamtime said:


> View attachment 13015
> Thanks for informing me that it's real.


_I posted this on another thread as well_ - - however I wanted to link it here because it is wrapped around a Gizmodo article that is even more damning in its cognative dissonance overload, from the title to the words in the article it is chock full of examples of rationalization of the impossible.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ArielFawcettDate: 2018-11-26 20:27:39Reaction Score: 8




anotherlayer said:


> my brother asks me all the time "why does it even matter to you?". it is such a tough answer to give.


Late to the party, but...perhaps you should ask him why it _doesn't_ matter to him, that we've all been lied to?


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2018-11-26 20:47:15Reaction Score: 7




ArielFawcett said:


> Late to the party, but...perhaps you should ask him why it _doesn't_ matter to him, that we've all been lied to?


That's a great way of looking at this.  I get this a lot from my friends too and I felt that the question isn't really a fair one.

Like, sure, the fact that NASA lies about everything doesn't explicitly affect my day to day life.  Perhaps if I was trying to build a rocket to exit Earth's orbit these things would be more relevant to me, or if I was a financial institution in charge of approving government loans for projects I would want to know that it's not just being laundered away to some other area.  

And it is not like I stand to benefit from knowing this stuff - - in the sense that I am actually putting myself in a position where I no longer find the mainstream explanation of space exploration and physics to quench my thirst for knowledge.  I do not have an answer from my friends when they ask me "what do you think it really is then, that scientists wouldn't be able to figure out but you have?"  Because while I have some guesses, they are not really much stronger than that.  What benefit do I have of putting myself in a state of unknowing regarding a topic that has been claimed to have been "known" for the last 75 years?

It is the slippery slope logic of the issue that is the most important to me - - if they are lying about something as big as _moon landings_ and _space stations_, where does the lying end?  These are massive cultural icons and events we are talking about here, anyone who has had exposure to modern society "knows" the USA landed on the moon in 1969.  If this is a fabrication (at worst, at best there was more to the moon landing that will never be revealed to the public) at the highest level, why would you believe anything that comes out of these people's mouths?  The burden of proof is on NASA, and what do we get from them?  Thousands of pictures and hours of footage "lost" or "taped over", petrified wood masquerading as moon rocks, and CG mockups of planets and constellations including Earth itself!  I am not in the flat-earth camp, but with all of the inconsistencies and flat out lies I can at the very least _empathize_ with those who may think the Earth is flat.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ArielFawcettDate: 2018-11-26 21:16:28Reaction Score: 11




trismegistus said:


> That's a great way of looking at this.  I get this a lot from my friends too and I felt that the question isn't really a fair one.
> 
> Like, sure, the fact that NASA lies about everything doesn't explicitly affect my day to day life.  Perhaps if I was trying to build a rocket to exit Earth's orbit these things would be more relevant to me, or if I was a financial institution in charge of approving government loans for projects I would want to know that it's not just being laundered away to some other area.
> 
> ...


The truth is, we've been lied to about everything, to some degree or another, starting with our origins and continuing on until today. It's a hard pill to swallow, and a hard burden to carry in this society, our simultaneous states of knowing and unknowing, especially because we have to hunt for the answers for ourselves and have had to start from scratch to piece it all together where it makes sense, whereas the Standard Issue Lie has been sold for hundreds of years to people who don't care about anything if it's not on tv.
I think it all does affect our everyday lives in more ways than we think. Being in a state of knowing that there is something WRONG just changes how we treat people, how we process and relay information, how we learn, how we live, it changes our interests and goals. Knowing the truth, that we've been lied to, no matter what the lie is (NASA, in this case), makes us who we are in this world, and we change with every new piece of information we stumble upon.
Heaven knows I don't benefit from any of this (other than satisfying my intellectual curiosity), considering how much of a recluse I've become in the past decade (from a social butterfly & performer), because of all I've learned once I got rid of my tv. I can't even really say that stimulating my intellect is much of a benefit, because the more I study, the more questions I have that are unanswered, and it just becomes this self-feeding thirst for knowledge that I can't seem to quench.

FE/RE, meh, I'm in the camp of, I have no earthly (haha) idea. I've seen compelling evidence for flat, but I've never seen it with my own eyes, and even if I did, would I believe it even then, considering the holographic and augmented reality tech available now?


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2018-11-26 21:24:38Reaction Score: 1



Saw this trending on Twitter...

Am I supposed to believe this picture?

This is apparently how it is supposed to land:


According to the mockups, there are landing thrusters that are supposed to engage for a clean landing.  Where is the evidence of the displaced particles? 


Think we could get a shot of the computer screens all these people are ostensibly working on?  Are they afraid that if we do then countries will steal our trade secrets, or would we just see a bunch of people playing minesweeper and solitare?


I think this person is remiss in mentioning that we have a *100% success rate* for moon landings...seems too good to be true, eh?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ArielFawcettDate: 2018-11-26 22:42:27Reaction Score: 6



This makes me cringe, I feel for them so much. These are not actors, they are men who are not proud of what they have done. They hang their heads and avoid eye contact, they pawn off questions on each other. Yes, they're Freemasons, but I feel they were being forced against their will to lie, they were sold the Lie(tm) and then once they passed all the tests, they were told the truth, and then likely threatened if they went against their masters. Only after that did NASA hire actors, because I'd think unless you're a professional actor, it's really hard to act proud when you're full of shame on behalf of the entire freaking world in what was supposed to be the biggest accomplishment in all of humankind.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-11-27 02:37:02Reaction Score: 1


Me and hubby are about to watch some craft being sent to the SUN! I just love a good comedy.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2019-03-16 21:28:22Reaction Score: 1


Also we are told that nasa was built using the personas that were doing there very best to kill anything moved in europe, how about that for cog native diss onance!

These have been caught out so many times but i am still amazed that i bought it for so long(all that sci-fi as a kid).

This always makes me laugh


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TyrionDate: 2019-03-17 00:22:20Reaction Score: 1


I always though it was funny that people find Hollywood decadent but praise NASA at the same time, when the first produces better entertainment and fiction.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-03-17 22:55:48Reaction Score: 7


I  was under the impression that there is very limited space aboard the ISS for anything beyond the necessary survival equipment and experiments. Yet we see astronauts goofing around with costumes, toys, props, musical instruments, etc. I had no idea the ISS had so much closet space for all that crap!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TyrionDate: 2019-03-18 00:35:15Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> This?
> 
> View attachment 5872


What do you think of this? If the ancients supposedly mapped it, do you think they might be inhabited?


----------



## Kentucky (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kentuckyDate: 2019-03-19 04:12:31Reaction Score: 11




BrokenAgate said:


> I  was under the impression that there is very limited space aboard the ISS for anything beyond the necessary survival equipment and experiments. Yet we see astronauts goofing around with costumes, toys, props, musical instruments, etc. I had no idea the ISS had so much closet space for all that crap!


For the Superbowl a few years ago, they just happened to be wearing the correct team's jerseys on game day on the ISS during a live stream, even though the last cargo ship that supposedly docked there was months ago, well before the playoffs. They stated that they had previously sent up boxes full of jerseys, one for each team, to ensure they were able to represent the correct teams on super bowl day. They also released a montage as “proof” supposedly showing them unpacking said jerseys.

So, by the time you calculate price per pound to ship it up there - and even if $250,000+ could have been considered a very small price to pay in NASA terms - it seems that we're supposed to accept that this was somehow a reasonable thing for them to focus their time, energy, and budget on, assuming that every oz and every cubic foot of every cargo flight needs to count for not only, you know, science, but also for crew survivability.

For me, the moment that I started really looking into NASA (even though I had seen anecdotal clips here and there but hadn't given it much of a chance) was when I realized that, if Mark Kelly is married to Gabby Giffords...well, then I better start questioning Mark Kelly's authenticity and start looking critically at him. And the rabbit hole opened right up for me at that moment.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-03-19 16:14:03Reaction Score: 1


There are 32 American football teams. Granted, only a few had a chance of making it to the Superbowl, but that's still a lot of stuff to pack up and mail to the world's longest-distance postal address.  I'm gonna start blocking NASA shit on my Facebook feed, it's just too ridiculous!  I wonder if the ISS is merely a distraction, not from the fact that nobody ever went to space, but from the fact that people have been in space--on the moon, on Mars, etc.--for decades and we aren't meant to know about it. Photos from Mars are showing objects that are definitely not natural, despite NASA's reassurances to the contrary. They look like pieces of shattered stone masonry and blasted machinery. Unless those pictures are actually from Earth somewhere, then we are faced with the probability of a past civilization that spanned the solar system.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-03-19 16:27:04Reaction Score: 2




BrokenAgate said:


> There are 32 American football teams. Granted, only a few had a chance of making it to the Superbowl, but that's still a lot of stuff to pack up and mail to the world's longest-distance postal address.  I'm gonna start blocking NASA shit on my Facebook feed, it's just too ridiculous!  I wonder if the ISS is merely a distraction, not from the fact that nobody ever went to space, but from the fact that people have been in space--on the moon, on Mars, etc.--for decades and we aren't meant to know about it. Photos from Mars are showing objects that are definitely not natural, despite NASA's reassurances to the contrary. They look like pieces of shattered stone masonry and blasted machinery. Unless those pictures are actually from Earth somewhere, then we are faced with the probability of a past civilization that spanned the solar system.


We may BE the Martians. One of the pictures shows what looks like a seated woman holding something in her hand but the next time they tried to take a closer look, it was gone. Did she get up and move? The pictures of Mars all show a devastated planet, covered in dust. Are we next?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ArielFawcettDate: 2019-04-06 16:45:23Reaction Score: 2




kentucky said:


> For the Superbowl a few years ago, they just happened to be wearing the correct team's jerseys on game day on the ISS during a live stream, even though the last cargo ship that supposedly docked there was months ago, well before the playoffs. They stated that they had previously sent up boxes full of jerseys, one for each team, to ensure they were able to represent the correct teams on super bowl day. They also released a montage as “proof” supposedly showing them unpacking said jerseys.
> 
> So, by the time you calculate price per pound to ship it up there - and even if $250,000+ could have been considered a very small price to pay in NASA terms - it seems that we're supposed to accept that this was somehow a reasonable thing for them to focus their time, energy, and budget on, assuming that every oz and every cubic foot of every cargo flight needs to count for not only, you know, science, but also for crew survivability.


Unless "They" already decided who the winner would be, long in advance. Pro sports are as much of a farce as NASA is.



kentucky said:


> if Mark Kelly is married to Gabby Giffords...well, then I better start questioning Mark Kelly's authenticity and start looking critically at him.


What do you mean? I had to go look it up, apparently she was shot and is still recovering from a brain injury, but that's all I know.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-04-06 19:01:07Reaction Score: 1


The NASA payroll office pays out a billion dollars a week in pay cheques for there actors.

Also this is quit interesting what the actors get up to on the so called ISS.  The part is at the 14.40min mark.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maco144Date: 2019-04-06 19:31:42Reaction Score: 3




ArielFawcett said:


> What do you mean? I had to go look it up, apparently she was shot and is still recovering from a brain injury, but that's all I know.


Keep looking into it, it was a classic false flag operation.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2019-04-15 07:15:59Reaction Score: 3




anotherlayer said:


> that we are "dust in the wind" and "a grain of sand on this crazy mixed up blue ball".
> 
> my brother asks me all the time "why does it even matter to you?". it is such a tough answer to give. i think for the most part it's just too fearful for so many people. most know that it's all lies but they insist on completely ignoring it and in fact, they will continue pushing the idea that Trump matters and have no issue arguing about politics on Facebook. it's a real shame. cognitive dissonance is a killer...


 what you said...EXACTLY.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-15 11:53:13Reaction Score: 3




whitewave said:


> One of the pictures shows what looks like a seated woman holding something in her hand but the next time they tried to take a closer look, it was gone.


And I remember a picture (supposedly taken by the Mars Rover) that accidently showed a rodent, half hidden behind a stone. Not sure if this was legit.
But NASA definitely absorbed the SS weapons researcher von Braun, and even his boss SS general Walter Dornberger. That should tell anyone who these people really are.
I suspect a frontend consisting of actors and CGI, and a military monster hiding behind.
I'm not going into conspiracy theories, like the faked moon landings. Some might be true to sone extend, but NASA/CIA/NSA/whatnot has plenty of money to produce limited hangouts and shills, to keep you busy and looking away from the truth, and important things. A large, unmolested web presence of a supposed whistle blower looks always suspicious to me- to say the least.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-15 17:28:27Reaction Score: 5


It's probably this one, but there were several, I think.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-04-15 17:42:47Reaction Score: 2


aww, lil peanut angel.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-16 06:24:38Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> It's probably this one, but there were several, I think.


Yes, I think it was this one.
Not sure if it escaped their attention, or they just wanted to mock us.

I think I don't need to remind anyone of implications of that rat here...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-04-16 06:45:03Reaction Score: 1




codis said:


> Yes, I think it was this one.
> Not sure if it escaped their attention, or they just wanted to mock us.
> 
> *I think I don't need to remind anyone of implications of that rat here...*


That the photograph was taken on Earth? Seriously, if you just gave me that with no context and asked for a wild guess, I'd say the outback.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-16 07:06:22Reaction Score: 0




Obertryn said:


> That the photograph was taken on Earth? Seriously, if you just gave me that with no context and asked for a wild guess, I'd say the outback.


Like that. Outback, Mojave, Atacama - doesn't matter.
The main issue - this implies deliberate lying. Thus, the Mars rover either crashed on the way, or most probably was never there. Did the rocket even start, or was it a Elon Musk - like simulation to fool the public ? If it was not real, they lied to us from the beginning about Mars. About what else might they lie, and have lied, from the beginning ?
And on and on ...

PS:
The rabbit hole most people are so afraid to dive into.


----------



## Kentucky (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kentuckyDate: 2019-04-16 13:12:56Reaction Score: 1




Obertryn said:


> That the photograph was taken on Earth? Seriously, if you just gave me that with no context and asked for a wild guess, I'd say the outback.


I’ll just leave this here.


Devon Island: The Last Stop Before Mars - D-brief


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-04-16 14:02:20Reaction Score: 6




kentucky said:


> I’ll just leave this here.
> 
> Devon Island: The Last Stop Before Mars - D-brief


Arctic Lemming from Devon Island.

Where On Earth Are NASA's Rovers Sending Pictures From? Devon Island, Canada


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-16 14:16:33Reaction Score: 2




> Devon Island: The Last Stop Before Mars - D-brief


The web page in the link explicitly refers to Musk - now everything is clear to me. A real-world Hollywood production, at Nasa's order.
We just see different arms of the same octopus.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VincentVegaDate: 2019-04-17 04:32:15Reaction Score: 0


funny, electronic outfit "mouse on mars" was/is a big favorite of mine from back in the day.....


i should compile a list of all the NASA/control system/empire shills that I've been having "conversations" with on youtube videos about NASA fakery and lies.  not sure why i'm doing it, having a bit of fun getting them all worked up.  they are all over the place, trying to control the message and do damage control.


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2019-06-29 06:36:52Reaction Score: 1


The International Space Station is growing mould, inside and outside

Umm.. Must be some kind of alien variety.... lol


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-06-29 13:45:34Reaction Score: 5




KorbenDallas said:


> It's probably this one, but there were several, I think.
> 
> View attachment 20297


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EffieDate: 2019-06-29 16:37:27Reaction Score: 1


"The Pixar Story" Documentary suggests that there was a direct link between the research/advancement of computer graphics and the 60's space race:
"The Space Race ignited funding in computer research for a select number of universities around the country. In the 1960's, the University of Utah set up one of the first labs in computer graphics, headed by the top scientists in the field."

There Ed Catmull (later president of Pixar) was said to have first worked on rendering graphics around a curved surface. In the early 70's the University made advancements in shading, animation, visualization and virtual reality.

Found some additional information on the history of the University of Utah Computer Graphics program:



> *University of Utah*
> The University of Utah established one of the pioneer, and certainly one of the most influential computer graphics programs in the country when they asked *David Evans* (who joined Utah in 1965) to establish a program that could advance the state of the art in this new field in 1968. The computer science department had received a large Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) grant ($5M/year for 3 years) which resulted in the work of many faculty and graduate students who have pushed the CGI discipline to where it is today. In the words of Robert Rivlin in his book _The Algorithmic Image: Graphic Visions of the Computer Age_, “Almost every influential person in the modern computer-graphics community either passed through the University of Utah or came into contact with it in some way.”





> After the 1957 launch of the USSR Sputnik satellite in 1957, ARPA invested in programs across the country to investigate diverse areas of scientific advancement that could help the United States remain competitive in advancing technology. The funding that they provided the University of Utah, which was the fourth node on the infant ARPAnet, was to investigate how the emerging field of computer graphics could play a role in this technological competitiveness.


According to this, the development of CGI was a military funded project to maintain technological competitiveness with the USSR during the space race.


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2019-06-29 21:32:08Reaction Score: 1




Tyrion said:


> What do you think of this? If the ancients supposedly mapped it, do you think they might be inhabited?


Personally I think this map is really interesting. I can't figure if it's representing hollow earth and we are on the concave inside, like in The Smoky God, or if it's supposed to represent a flat earth and there are "lands beyond the poles" like admiral Byrd said. 
Either way, it's my opinion that if it were legal we could go a bit more open source and crowd funded and maybe get some solid answers.
Like, modified batteries for drones to send them as far as possible to somewhere interesting.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-06-30 02:40:46Reaction Score: 6




pushamaku said:


> The International Space Station is growing mould, inside and outside
> 
> Umm.. Must be some kind of alien variety.... lol


Yeah, I'm no brilliant NASA scientist but doesn't mould require a high concentration of moisture, available air and _very_ specific optimum temperature range to actually grow? I guess now that they claim that Earth's atmosphere actually stretches all the way to the goddamn Moon, any inconvenient occurrences like this can be explained away.

Or maybe they really did find aliens and the crew of the ISS are now host to chestbursters as we speak.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-07-01 18:09:57Reaction Score: 9


We've seen, in previous videos, how the astronauts love to play with water, flinging it hither and yon all over the space station for the sake of an amusing news story.  Couple that with the moisture they exhale with every breath, and I'm surprised there isn't a freakin' jungle growing on that thing. Moisture has to go somewhere. If it isn't sucked out of the space station somehow, then it hangs around, creating a nice, cozy place for organisms to grow. And that brings up the question of why all of the windows aren't fogged up.


----------



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NostradennisDate: 2019-10-12 16:35:31Reaction Score: 5


*N*ational *A*cademy of *S*pace *A*ctors


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-01-13 16:29:26Reaction Score: 6


Not only NASA, but the astrophysics underpinning as well:



Data fudging seems the norm in contemporary science ...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NomadDate: 2020-02-09 09:54:51Reaction Score: 1


Of course it is, NASA is a movie studio.
Also, Kenedy Space Center is part of Disneyland


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-02-09 14:30:41Reaction Score: 3


Do we really need any more videos about NASA?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-04-13 14:37:47Reaction Score: 2


Why 3 though?
ISS & Apollo always 3.
Hidden hand.
All taken from, here.
*Creator of the clearest ever image* of Neil Armstrong's #apollo11 moonwalk.



The Russians don't bother trying.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-04-27 04:05:46Reaction Score: 1


hackasat

Good way to cement the idea of satellites and Space or ... ?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-06-10 04:13:22Reaction Score: 1


Don’t know how to integrate this,

First U.S. Woman To Walk In Space Dives To Deepest Point In The Ocean


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-10 05:02:14Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Why 3 though?
> ISS & Apollo always 3.
> Hidden hand.
> All taken from, here.
> ...


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-06-10 07:59:29Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Why 3 though?
> ISS & Apollo always 3.


That might have practical and psychological reasons.
Technically, aviation (and space) technology uses redundant input channels for their control systems, because electronics can fail. 
Usually, 3 identical channels for each signal are used. If one channel disagrees, it's value is discarded. If all disagree, there is a bigger problem.
I could see an intent to avoid a draw in mission- and life-critical decisions.
Just guessing.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-06-10 11:11:10Reaction Score: 1




SuperTrouper said:


>


I see your video image & raise the logo

Yet spacex/nasa only sent two to the ISS. Magic notwithstanding this is a departure from the standard pattern.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WeeWarriorDate: 2020-06-10 14:06:40Reaction Score: 6


Great conversation, must admit it took me a while to fathom the "fake NASA" program, but once it becomes so obvious its just embarrassing to watch.

Besides their space shenanigans, I'm becoming alarmed at the increasing role they are playing in our geological and meteorological sciences. So many stories about climate, health and geology reference NASA so much it seems they are positioning themselves to be the experts on all planetary matters.

For example, this recent story about how NASA's models are shaping our information about the scandemic:

*NASA Probes Environment, COVID-19 Impacts, Possible Links* 

_“We have the full arsenal of Earth observations at our disposal,” Zaitchik said. Furthermore, Zaitchik is working with the team behind the Johns Hopkins COVID-19 Dashboard. The dashboard displays information about the number of people infected, deceased and recovered due to the virus. “We have this big database that is collected by people around the world,” Zaitchik said.


“Right now, policymakers are observing trends while implementing policies,” Zaitchik said. “But there are so many unknowns right now.” The time between research and public discussion has been incredibly shortened, he noted. “People come out with a study and immediately it’s on the front page,” Zaitchik said.
_
I find it intriguing that NASA controls the space geodesy program which feeds all the "science guys" their data about the planet. 

https://space-geodesy.nasa.gov/multimedia/video/space_geodesy_wmv/space_geodesy_wmv.ogv

If NASA data exclusively drives our terrestrial sciences, they can skew it to create scenarios or hide data at will!

Just the glaring differences of continent sizes between the Mercator Map and the Peter's Map make it clear that it's quite easy to shape the public's view of the shape of the earth!


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-06-10 15:19:14Reaction Score: 0




AnthroposRex said:


> Personally I think this map is really interesting. I can't figure if it's representing hollow earth and we are on the concave inside, like in The Smoky God, or if it's supposed to represent a flat earth and there are "lands beyond the poles" like admiral Byrd said.
> Either way, it's my opinion that if it were legal we could go a bit more open source and crowd funded and maybe get some solid answers.
> Like, modified batteries for drones to send them as far as possible to somewhere interesting.


A balloon with camera, gps and solar panel to keep them powered up would be better than a drone.... send it up into the jetstream off cape horn and see what happens


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HovdenesDate: 2020-06-10 19:10:29Reaction Score: 1


I know why NASA, the Powers That Should Not Be, etc. are faking all this "outer space" nonsense. It is because the PTSNB want to hide God. The truth that the Earth is the center of the Uni-Verse ("One Verse" which God spoke), and that there is a Firmament which we cannot pass would prove God's existence. I've, since coming God-in-Christ, understood that every facet of life is directly related to spiritual warfare. It is in science, history, math, politics, Hollywood, fiction, and all other things.

Further reasons for NASA and fake outer space is based on all the historical evidence of mud floods; the dragon, blood, metal, and fire in the sky talked about by that ancient pope; no bathrooms or plumbing in the magnificent and wonderful "dark age" buildings; and lastly ancient examples of high-technology like the massive granite bathtub and countless others.

I've concluded that we are, in truth, living in the period outlined in Revelation 20, which is Satan's Season of Rule. The thousand years of the "dark ages" were Christ's Millennial Kingdom that have been deliberately hidden. A cataclysm followed the end of the Millennial Kingdom where the pit of hell was opened up (I think it's in Antarctica, or beyond it), Satan was released, and smoke covered the earth, then mud floods began, culminating with the deaths of many people and the loss of historical records. Satan then theoretically made deals with the survivors, or his chosen faithful, and they got to work.

I can't see any other reason for the faking of space, or the hiding of history.

Revelation 20:
1- And I saw an angel come down from heaven, having the key of the bottomless pit and a great chain in his hand.
2- And he laid hold on the dragon, that old serpent, which is the Devil, and Satan, and *bound him a thousand years*,
3- And cast him into the bottomless pit, and *shut him up, and set a seal upon him, that* *he should deceive the nations no more, till the thousand years should be fulfilled: *and* after that he must be loosed a little season.*
4- And I saw thrones, and they sat upon them, and judgment was given unto them: and I saw the souls of them that were beheaded for the witness of Jesus, and for the word of God, and which had not worshiped the beast, neither his image, neither had received his mark upon their foreheads, or in their hands; and *they lived and reigned with Christ a thousand years.*
5- But the rest of the dead lived not again until the thousand years were finished. This is the first resurrection.
6- Blessed and holy is he that hath part in the first resurrection: on such the second death hath no power, but they shall be priests of God and of Christ, and shall reign with him a thousand years.
7- And* when the thousand years are expired, Satan shall be loosed out of his prison,*
8- *And shall go out to deceive the nations* which are in the four quarters of the earth, Gog and Magog, to gather them together to battle: the number of whom is as the sand of the sea.
9- And they went up on the breadth of the earth, and compassed the camp of the saints about, and the beloved city: and fire came down from God out of heaven, and devoured them.
10- And the devil that deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are, and shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever.
11- And I saw a great white throne, and him that sat on it, from whose face the earth and the heaven fled away; and there was found no place for them.
12- And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works.
13- And the sea gave up the dead which were in it; and death and hell delivered up the dead which were in them: and they were judged every man according to their works.
14- And death and hell were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death.
15- And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.


----------



## Gladius (Jul 25, 2021)

People probably remember this one. Astronaut singing live in a space-earth musical collaboration. 

_View: https://youtu.be/AvAnfi8WpVE_


This is wrong in every way possible. Anyone with basic experience in networking , or audio engineering, will understand this. The comments however show how believers are suppressing themselves even when they recognize the evidence of fakeness.

Even today, 8 years after the video, it is virtually impossible to have an earthly, music collab over remote locations in 0ms, or zero latency. The music will be off otherwise.
Second, I just dont see how it's possible to extract such a high quality,  isolated audio track of the astronaut's singing voice, live from ISS, and mix it so smoothly into the song. Even if we'd say, ok, that's pre-recorded, the quality still is not possible. The guitar is plugged with a mic, but there's no mic 'booth' for the vocals. With all the supposed machinery running and any 'space noise', it will be impossible to generate such a clean vocal track, even with processing, and not to mention, live.
Third, at the beginning, before the song starts, the astronaut and the host talk to each other live, with seemingly zero latency. This fact creates a dissonance here. Is it live? Is it pre-recorded? Did he record it on earth in advance preflight?

It can only be so, that the whole thing takes place on Earth.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 2, 2021)

NASA astronauts make 'space tacos' with green peppers successfully grown on ISS

Someone had the incredible foresight to bring tortillas when they popped up to the space station just in time for taco Tuesday


----------



## Just (Nov 6, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> I have to wonder why NASA bothers putting a lot of this out there.  Pictures I can understand, as that is cheap and easy propaganda.  But why put these bad actors in front of a video camera?  For the "f**k yeah science" crowd that NASA appeals to, they are just repeating the same crap over and over again.  For the "f**k NASA" crowd, every video seems to offer another thread to tug on to unravel the whole NASA myth. This isn't the 70s anymore where taping over the originals is a legitimate excuse, this stuff stays in the ether in perpetuity.
> 
> For me, the debate isn't whether or not they are lying (they are), it is what are they covering up by lying? IMO, all these lies seem like too much to hide a simple black budget money funneling scam, or secret space program (militaries/private companies have plenty of money and ways to hide something like this already).   If I had to place a hypothesis it would be that the last time we tried to leave Earth orbit something stopped them and told them to turn around. Whether that "something" came from Earth, Moon, other planets, or other _dimensions_ is debatable.  Now NASA is forced to play in the kiddie pool of lower Earth orbit and low-grav planes, lest they suffer intergalactic consequences.  Perhaps these entities are the history-scrubbers we run up against in this forum...


There is no space, the earth is flat. We’re either in a simulated world (think Truman Show) or beneath an impenetrable firmament but either way we can’t leave. The problem is so much was invested in the initial moon landing that having it come out that it was all fake would be too destabilising for the world. Just try suggesting this to someone you know and watch the horror, disbelief and disgust on their faces. To be a flat earther is like being a leper - it’s now synonymous with being insane. The pandemic was either a way of finding out who believes it and getting rid of them or a way of gauging how soon it can be revealed. I’m obviously hoping for the latter. The FE community had arranged a fact finding cruise around Antarctica for 2020 which had to be cancelled but I think there’s another one coming up soon. TPTB seriously don’t want this coming out but they’ve discredited the whole subject so effectively that I doubt anyone would believe it anyway. Time for another reset- is this what happened pre mud flood?


----------



## Akanah (Nov 6, 2021)

Just said:


> There is no space, the earth is flat. We’re either in a simulated world (think Truman Show) or beneath an impenetrable firmament but either way we can’t leave. The problem is so much was invested in the initial moon landing that having it come out that it was all fake would be too destabilising for the world. Just try suggesting this to someone you know and watch the horror, disbelief and disgust on their faces. To be a flat earther is like being a leper - it’s now synonymous with being insane. The pandemic was either a way of finding out who believes it and getting rid of them or a way of gauging how soon it can be revealed. I’m obviously hoping for the latter. The FE community had arranged a fact finding cruise around Antarctica for 2020 which had to be cancelled but I think there’s another one coming up soon. TPTB seriously don’t want this coming out but they’ve discredited the whole subject so effectively that I doubt anyone would believe it anyway. Time for another reset- is this what happened pre mud flood?


Every person in this forum has their own view of what the earth really is. For you personally, the earth is flat. For me it is alive. I just wonder what the NASA people really know about the earth and if they know anything about it they are deliberately lying to us. By the way, my impression is that most scientists and political elite follow the conventional world view. Only the NASA people could know what the earth really is because they have the necessary funds to explore it.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 8, 2021)

When screws suddenly fall down in space...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Prolix (Jan 20, 2022)

It seems "space" too will soon be full of actors:



> Space Entertainment Enterprise (S.E.E), the company co-producing Tom Cruise’s upcoming space movie, plan to launch a sports arena and production studio in zero gravity.
> 
> S.E.E. has unveiled plans to build a space station module that contains a sports and entertainment arena as well as a content studio by December 2024. (An artist’s rendering is pictured above.)
> 
> ...



I have visions of infinite regression when it comes to the "behind-the-scenes" footage showing filming on the virtual set showing filming on the virtual set.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Jan 21, 2022)

Here is a screen shot of the video on page 1 "wringing out a water soaked cloth in space" .





Reminds me the apollo show I watched as a lad .


----------

